# V block to mount in toolpost



## trapper (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a vblock that I can mount in the toolpost to allow me to cross drill round bar and tube on my lathe?

Sadly making one is not an option as I do not have a milling machine YET


----------



## Ray C (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you need the absolute precision and strength of a V-block or could you get by with some angle iron?  It's a lot easier to work with and you could probably fashions something to serve your purpose without too much fuss...




trapper said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a vblock that I can mount in the toolpost to allow me to cross drill round bar and tube on my lathe?
> 
> Sadly making one is not an option as I do not have a milling machine YET


----------



## trapper (Jan 13, 2013)

It's been suggested that I could get a crotch centre and mount it in the tailstock. The problem I have with that I the accuracy should the taper slip. Also I feel that a vblock set up would allow the workpiece to be clamped to the block and trued up using the toolpost, and of course with the compound slide set up it would allow angled drilling. I do like the concept of angle iron.... maybe welded to an old turning tool or a bar sized to suit say aparting off tool holder.

Im very much a junior in all of this most experience to date is in wood turning. In that I have cross drilled spindles using a handdrill mounted on a (sorby) drill holder itself mounted in the tool post with the workpiece mounted between centres locked by an index ring on the headstock chuck.

Thats really the base of my thoughts and i hope would allow me to machine splines etc  for half shafts and the like

Any thoughts greatfully received........ stephen.french@fsmail.net


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 13, 2013)

If you mount a block on the compound and using an endmill in the chuck, mill a slot. It will be on center and as long as it is narrower than the stock your cross drilling it will be ok . it doesn't have to be a vee to work. Just be sure to square the block with the chuck.


----------



## RenoJason (Jan 13, 2013)

This may help you out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVgZol6Mfvo&list=PL5C93A3FDC5E16AAE&index=1


----------



## trapper (Jan 13, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> If you mount a block on the compound and using an endmill in the chuck, mill a slot. It will be on center and as long as it is narrower than the stock your cross drilling it will be ok . it doesn't have to be a vee to work. Just be sure to square the block with the chuck.



Thanks for that yes I guess simple is best, how do you secure the workpiece to the block?


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 13, 2013)

trapper, do you have a QCTP?  ( quick change tool post )  Also, what size is your lathe?

 Jeff


----------



## trapper (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff in Pa said:


> trapper, do you have a QCTP? ( quick change tool post ) Also, what size is your lathe?
> 
> Jeff



Hi Jeff, Yes I have a QCTP and also a four way. The lathe is a Clarke CL300M otherwise known as a Siege c2. 300mm between centres 180mm over bed. zero - 3000rpm with uprated motor.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 13, 2013)

trapper said:


> Thanks for that yes I guess simple is best, how do you secure the workpiece to the block?


You could drill and tap 2 holes and use a strap clamp. although a drill press would probably be easier with the same setup, depending on what machines you have.


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 13, 2013)

Another idea that a lot of folks do is make a bracket that will fit one of your QCTP holders and mount a Dremel for cross drilling.  That way it's totally adjustable - you can cross drill or turn the tool post and drill a bolt circle on the face, or drill angles, or.......?.  I made mine out of aluminum and milled it on the lathe.

Steve


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 13, 2013)

trapper said:


> Hi Jeff, Yes I have a QCTP and also a four way. The lathe is a Clarke CL300M otherwise known as a Siege c2. 300mm between centres 180mm over bed. zero - 3000rpm with uprated motor.



 180mm is just over 7"  ( for the non metric folks).  Have a friend with a welder?  Whatever your maximum width bar you can fit in your tool holder, use that for mounting.  Use a piece of angle iron 1-1/2" on each leg and have nuts welded on each end. Use a strap to tighten the part in the V.  If the part is shorter than the depth of the V, place a small piece of flat bar under the strap to hold it in place.


  Jeff


----------



## fastback (Jan 13, 2013)

Jeff, I can see the value of using the cross slide, but at the same time I am not sure what you mean about the crotch center and the taper.  If the taper slips it is still in the right location " center".  Am I missing something?


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Jan 13, 2013)

fastback said:


> Jeff, I can see the value of using the cross slide, but at the same time I am not sure what you mean about the crotch center and the taper.  If the taper slips it is still in the right location " center".  Am I missing something?




 New "improved" paint drawing.




 The green out line on the right is quick attach tool holder.  The square ( or rectangular)  bar is welded to the angle iron.  The red is the nuts welded to the angle.  Purple is the part to be drilled, blue is the strap to hold the part in place with the yellow bolts.

 Does that make more sense?


----------



## fastback (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, what I was asking about was the crotch holder in the tail stock.   I can see the use for the angle iron in the tool holder and it should work well as long as you are not too aggressive.


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 14, 2013)

If you aren't doing a lot of cross drilling, the QCTP round boring holder does fine to hold a arbor and chuck to be turned with a drill motor. I suppose if you need more frequent use a bushing or bearing could be fitted.

Steve


----------



## trapper (Jan 16, 2013)

swatson144 said:


> If you aren't doing a lot of cross drilling, the QCTP round boring holder does fine to hold a arbor and chuck to be turned with a drill motor. I suppose if you need more frequent use a bushing or bearing could be fitted.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

I've actually found the source of a kit to do exactly what I need here in the Uk from hemingwaykits.com..... their crossdrill jig . This is a component/ parts package for use on a Myford lathe which fortunately seems compatible with my compound/crossslide. Being only £27 for the entire kit its actually cheaper here than buying the metal. It will require some maching and of course assembly so when it arrives over the next week and ive saved the beer tokens by assembling it. i'll post the results


----------



## refinery Mike (Jan 16, 2013)

start with a simple piece of angle iron about 4 inches long.(sized to fit your lathe)  Drill a few holes in it and mount it to the tool post with two bolts and T nuts. Now measure as best as you can and drill holes to mount a standard V block on the face of the angle iron.(On center)  Now drill the holes oversized so you have some slop. Loosly bolt the V block onto the angle iron with 2 bolts and washers. Now center the V block by pushing it up against the tail stock cylinder. (entended a few inches) that will center the v block. now tighten the bolts and you have a v block  to cross drill with.  
PS You can get V blocks pretty cheep on E BAY. Just make sure they have threaded holes in the back.


----------

